# heater diffeculty



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

i have a 15" penn plax hang-over heater.
i've found that they are very sensitive and hard
to predict. I recently neglected this fact and 
over heated my tank while at work. (dead fish)
I noticed that the thermostat is above water if 
the water depth isnt' maintained at full level.
this i believe causes an innacurate temp reading.

any thoughts?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

get a normal one.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"penn plax" El cheapo. Try a different brand like Haegen.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Buy an Ebo Jager. They are pretty accurate, have built in safety features, are tough.

If you want to spend the extra money you can get a titanium heater.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Ebo Jager is good enough. Titanium is a waste of money unless you have big fish that like to screw with the heaters.

SMTT


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"unless you have big fish that like to screw with the heaters."

Yah it is kind of phallic shaped


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Try the titanium heaters from Won Brothers. I got 2 from ebay for $24 each. With these you can set a specific temp and it won't over heat your tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I have been having problems geting my heater to heat to 82 degrees. I have an ebo jager and its set at 86 just to make the tank 80 degrees.I had this problem with my visa-therms too. maybe not enough current?


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

I have the same problem with the new Ebo I just got but it's a newer model than my others and they work great.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tronic heaters are the best. there a little more pricey but its worth it. you can buy heater gards for them so your p's dont kill the heater and electricute themselves. i know alot of people who have lost p's because of a broken heater. SHOULD HAVE HAD A TRONIC WITH HEATER GARD!!

:rockin:

oh and another thing... pen plax products suck.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I have been having problems geting my heater to heat to 82 degrees. I have an ebo jager and its set at 86 just to make the tank 80 degrees.I had this problem with my visa-therms too. maybe not enough current?


Nitro, do you have one or two heaters? I had the same problem with one 300W heater: it had a tough time keeping the temperature stable (it fluctuated between 70 and 82 degrees!!!).
But after my reds smashed it, I switched to one 75W and a 200W: these two distribute the warmth much better and keep the tank stable at 81. I also have them placed in the current of the two small internal filters (which I use for surface agitation and mechanical filtration), and that helps a lot too.


----------

